

Yet another reason not to bet on Apple - FameofLight
http://plasmasturm.org/log/byeflow/

======
Isamu
I thought this would be about betting on Apple succeeding, but instead it is
about betting your business on Apple's platform.

Let's be clear, it is always a big risk to bet everything on a single
platform. It is not a new thing for Apple to crush businesses in their own
developer community out of their own self-interest. Neither is it a new thing
for Microsoft to crush businesses in their own developer community. Even
"partnering" can lead to disaster.

